# Bronc Riding~DJ Martin  (4)



## Montana (Jun 6, 2009)

DJ Martin, a pro bronc rider at the Miles City Bucking Horse Sale.  This is the first round long go.

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## Montana (Jun 6, 2009)

I swear I am putting a sticky note on the back of my camera to watch for power lines. I get so sick of editing them out of photos. Usually its not so bad, but these ran through the big tree......Urrrgggg!


----------



## polymoog (Jun 6, 2009)

Great action shots


----------



## Montana (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks polymoog!


----------



## Blank (Jun 7, 2009)

Great photo's. You never asked for critique so i'll leave it at that.


----------



## Montana (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL, thanks Blank.  Anyone is more than welcome to say anything about my pictures.  I am always trying to improve.  Just don't say anything about the backgrounds of my rodeo shots...LOL.  There isn't much I can do about that.

Derrick


----------



## Blank (Jun 7, 2009)

I think #2 and #3 are spectacular. What makes them stand out from #1 and #4 (for me) is that the background is appropriate. What I mean is, whether you planned it or not, you have avoided unrequired b/g content (for lack of a better phrase), like the other photographer and crowd. Also the tree has soaked up much of the blown out sky, which can sometimes overpower a shot.

I have been concentrating alot on composure for my own sporting shots lately with a conscientious thought of how much will my b/g alter how good my shot could really be.

#3 is the best. Portrait works here, for the horse is vertically extended and the composure is well centered. I would clone out the arm of the guy on the far left and call it frameworthy! Nice work.


----------



## Montana (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Blank, and I totally agree.  Rodeo is likely the hardest to shoot background wise.  The backgrounds usually suck and its hard to guess which way the bull/horse is going to go, changing what will be in the background.  Then, they come out of different chutes, changing the background again.  Its just hard to position yourself for ever shot.  

I appreciate the feedback, thanks.

Derrick


----------

